# Finally got the guts to head in a new direction,



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I have been thinking for quite some time I should be getting some registered does. I finally figured out a solution to saving my self the heart break of saying goodbye to my two unregistered favorites. Bernice was my first goat, she's amazingly sweet and bossy and I've had her for quite some time so I know I will never be able to part with her. My buck Jay Jay is her best friend. Every time I see them she's usually leaning on him and he holds her head up till she falls asleep. I'm going to wether him so I can get a registered buck or not wether him and register him in nmga,I haven't decided. The rest I feel I can part with if they go to loving homes. I'm looking at two really nice does at the moment. I'm asking if a deposit will hold them for a couple weeks till I sell mine. They are gorgeous and I want to venture into showing them. They are triple registered and out of some very good lines. I'm hoping everything will work out and I can move forward into creating my own lines.I'll post pictures if they agree to my deposit offer.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck! I'm glad you're keeping the "special ones", it sounds like they mean a lot to you


----------



## goatsintheozarks (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, sounds like we are in the same boat! I dearly love my six does - my very first goats! - but am looking into selling them and buying new goats that are purebred, registered, and better dairy animals. It is really sad to see pets (goats aren't just 'livestock'!!!) go but I have found a really lovely lady who would like to take them all and keep them together, which helps a lot.

Stepping up on the goat ladder takes courage and guts!  I've been looking at some VERY lovely French Alpine does, and they are amazing, plus being great milkers. I would love to buy Oberhaslis, but the only ones for sale near me are babies, and I need milk does right now. 

Your special two goats sound very sweet! :lovey:


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you, it does take guts. My boyfriend know how much I care for every single one of them and he can't believe I'm finally going to do it. I was looking into French aplines as well but decided on more nigerian dwarfs since I could have more and they are easier to handle for me. I like obers too but I haven't seen any advertised in my area.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Good luck! I'm glad you're keeping the "special ones", it sounds like they mean a lot to you


They do, and thank you


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

How exciting! Good luck on this new adventure!


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I talked to the breeders and they wont hold them with a deposit because of bad experiences with that in the past and I completely understand. Plus it is a good ways away so I think it will be better to go and get them in one trip. I just have to sell some of mine first and hope they are still available.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Takethelead where are you located?


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm in the northern part of Georgia by the Tennessee line.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm going to get my lovely girls tomorrow! I'm so excited!

Doublegate Oreo day dream is the black on with white
Nailscreek river dance is the chamoisee with moonspots. And the pure black one is a two month old Doeling. 



The black with moonspots and white with black markings are their maternal and paternal grand dams.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are all very beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------

